# Bodytronics



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hey

whats the code to get the discount? and how much is it again?

Been searching but can't find it (also in new office and cant have this site open very long any more :-( )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have a look on LittleLuke's posts


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

fits said:


> hey
> 
> whats the code to get the discount? and how much is it again?
> 
> Been searching but can't find it (also in new office and cant have this site open very long any more :-( )





> *Boditronics*
> 
> Boditronics offer ALL UK-Muscle.co.uk Memebers the largest discount of 30% off RRP on there entire range.
> 
> ...


Now rep me


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> Now rep me


 Thanks allot mate.

I will rep you when I find out how lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

fits said:


> Thanks allot mate.
> 
> I will rep you when I find out how lol


oh please as if you have been a member as long as I have and dont know how to rep 

Between the warning sign and the green light, click the scales make sure positive rep is highlited and then "ok"


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> oh please as if you have been a member as long as I have and dont know how to rep
> 
> Between the warning sign and the green light, click the scales make sure positive rep is highlited and then "ok"


 I was "repped" ONCE before lol i have no idea, seriously. Ill give it a go.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

didn't work!!

BOoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

On my sig mate


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Tried it last night mate and it didn't work, anay ideas?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

phone them, number is on site.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> phone them, number is on site.


 Ok mate will do. is the deal for first order or a full time thing? I just ordered last night from my protein!!!! but i will order some boditronics express whey if my workings out are right.. does the discount take the price down to under £25 per 5lbs tub?

what other supps do people here think are good?


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

fits said:


> Tried it last night mate and it didn't work, anay ideas?


Hi guys

We had to change the code to Uk-muscle1 as the old one ran out at the end of last year sorry for any confusion

and just to avoid any confusion it is 30% of SRP not any discounts we offer on the site , discounted product will be discounted another 10% with the use of this code ..

Wurz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Get some as their products are very yummy


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We had to change the code to Uk-muscle1 as the old one ran out at the end of last year sorry for any confusion
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate cheers :beer1:


----------



## andy f (Apr 2, 2008)

just seen 3 tubs of boditronics whey for £78 on ebay thats about 40% off


----------

